# What's wrong with this picture?



## angiem915 (Jan 10, 2015)

I made this soap a month or so ago and it's pretty clear but has a fatty looking layer on top.  This is the soaping 101 video castille soap.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2015)

My guess is that it was not cooked long enough, but I don't make a lot of LS so I may be wrong.  Are you sure that it is a fatty layer on top?


----------



## angiem915 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am not sure about that being fat.  It's a guess.  It smells like stale olive oil.


----------



## FGOriold (Jan 10, 2015)

My understanding is the soaping 101 video has too much of a superfat for liquid soap. If so, that could explain what you are seeing as the excess fats rise to the surface.


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2015)

Does the liquid soap, underneath the layer smell OK?  I would scoop off the top layer and check the pH of the liquid soap underneath.  If it test OK, you will be good to go.  You might want to use the Summer Bee Meadow LS lye calculator next time.

http://www.summerbeemeadow.com/content/advanced-calculator-solid-cream-or-liquid-soaps


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep- it looks like a layer of fat to me, too. If it doesn't smell 'off', you could always emulsify back into the main body of soap by adding some PS80 to it. That's what I did to the soap below:

Before adding PS80:







After adding PS80:







IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Jan 10, 2015)

That recipe is exactly why I learned to use lye calculators for liquid soap every time.  But she does such an awesome job of explaining everything, I have to appreciate her videos.  That is either superfat or EO/FO floating on the top.  Do what IrishLass said.


----------



## angiem915 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Ladies!  I appreciate you!


----------



## seven (Jan 12, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Yep- it looks like a layer of fat to me, too. If it doesn't smell 'off', you could always emulsify back into the main body of soap by adding some PS80 to it. That's what I did to the soap below:
> 
> 
> 
> IrishLass



do you mind sharing how to add the polysorbate? is it after dilution on a warm soap? my beer-acv shampoo has a bit of layer on top, i want to get rid of it by adding some poly. also, how much should i use? thank you


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 12, 2015)

Seven, what I did to emulsify the layer of fat in the above pictured soap was to stir in 1 mL of PS80 to the finished, diluted soap at a time until it cleared (the soap does not have to be warm, btw, but it's perfectly fine if it is). Easy-peasy.  You can also add it during dilution, too, if you've already figured out beforehand how much PS80 you need to add up front in order to keep things emulsified.


IrishLass


----------



## seven (Jan 12, 2015)

thank you IrishLass, i will add a bit at a time till it's enough then.


----------

